# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل حب الزوجة الكتابية والقريب الكافر يعارض عقيدة الولاء والبراء ؟

## عبد الرحمن السديس

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين أما بعد: 
فيتثر بعض أهل الأهواء شبهة في الولاء والبراء بأن المؤمن يجوز له الزواج بالكتابية ، وأن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   كان يحب عمه أبا طالب ...
ويعارضون بذلك النصوص الكثيرة المحكمة في هذا الأصل من أصول الدين .
وهذا جواب على هذه الشبهة محرر للعلامة الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك ـ حفظه الله ـ كشف فيه زيف هذه الشبهة، وأبان الحق في المسألة . 
وهذا نص السؤال :
هل يصح الاستدلال على جواز محبة الكفار بقول الله تعالى {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ} حيث قالوا: إنه يجوز للمسلم أن يتزوج بالكتابية ,وهي كافرة , والمودة لازمة الحصول بينهم ؟ هل المودة تعني الحب ؟
الحمد لله ، قد فرض الله موالاة المؤمنين ، وحرم مولاة الكافرين قال الله تعالى {وَالْمُؤْمِنُو  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاَةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَيُطِيعُونَ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ أُوْلَئِكَ سَيَرْحَمُهُمُ اللّهُ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ} [(71) سورة التوبة]
وقال تعالى {وَالَّذينَ كَفَرُواْ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ إِلاَّ تَفْعَلُوهُ تَكُن فِتْنَةٌ فِي الأَرْضِ وَفَسَادٌ كَبِيرٌ} [(73) سورة الأنفال]
وقال تعالى {لاَّ يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاء مِن دُوْنِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَن يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ إِلاَّ أَن تَتَّقُواْ مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللّهُ نَفْسَهُ وَإِلَى اللّهِ الْمَصِيرُ} [(28) سورة آل عمران]
وقال تعالى {لَا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ .. الآية } [(22) سورة المجادلة] 
والود ، والمودة بمعنى المحبة ، والمحبة نوعان : 
1- محبة طبيعية كمحبة الإنسان لزوجته ، وولده ، وماله، وهي المذكورة في قوله تعالى : {وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ} [(21) سورة الروم]
2- محبة دينية ؛ كمحبة الله ورسوله ومحبة ما يحبه الله ، ورسوله من الأعمال ، والأقوال ، والأشخاص .
قال تعالى { فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ } [(54) سورة المائدة]
وقال النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  :" مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم كمثل الجسد .. الحديث ".
ولا تلازم بين المحبتين بمعنى : أن المحبة الطبيعية قد تكون مع بغض ديني ؛ كمحبة الوالدين المشركين فإنه يجب بغضهما في الله ، ولا ينافي ذلك محبتهما بمقتضى الطبيعة ، فإن الإنسان مجبول على حب والديه ، وقريبة ، كما كان النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   يحب عمه لقرابته مع كفره، قال الله تعالى : {إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَاء } [(56) سورة القصص]
ومن هذا الجنس محبة الزوجة الكتابية؛ فإنه يجب بغضها لكفرها بغضا دينيا، ولا يمنع ذلك من محبتها المحبة التي تكون بين الرجل وزوجه، فتكون محبوبة من وجه، ومبغوضة من وجه، وهذا كثير ، 
فقد تجتمع الكراهة الطبيعية مع المحبة الدينية كما في الجهاد فإنه مكروه بمقتضى الطبع ، ومحبوب لأمر الله به ، ولما يفضي إليه من العواقب الحميدة في الدنيا والآخرة ، قال الله تعالى:{كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَّكُمْ وَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهُواْ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ } [(216) سورة البقرة] .
ومن هذا النوع محبة المسلم لأخيه المسلم الذي ظلمه فإنه يحبه في الله، ويبغضه لظلمه له؛ بل قد تجتمع المحبة الطبيعية، والكراهة الطبيعية كما في الدواء المر: يكرهه المريض لمرارته، ويتناوله لما يرجو فيه من منفعة . 
وكذلك تجتمع المحبة الدينية مع البغض الديني؛ كما في المسلم الفاسق؛ فإنه يحب لما معه من الإيمان، ويبغض لما فيه من المعصية .   
والعاقل من حكّم في حبِه وبغضِه الشرعَ والعقلَ المتجرد عن الهوى ، والله أعلم .

----------


## إيمان الغامدي

الحمد لله وحده ، و الصلاة و السلام على من لا نبي بعده .


جزاكم الله خيراً ، و أجزل لكم المثوبة و الأجر الوفير ..


و مثل هذا ، إن صحّ القياس ..


قد يكره الإنسان مجالسة بعض الصالحين ، لأسباب شخصية .. كسوء فهمٍ مثلاً ، أو خلافه ...


فإذا قرأ قول الله تعالى :  " واصبر نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه ولا تعد عيناك عنهم تريد زينة الحياة الدنيا ولا تطع من أغفلنا قلبه عن ذكرنا واتبع هواه وكان أمره فُرُطا " ( الكهف : 28 ).


لزم الأمر  ،  " و إنّها لكبيرةٌ إلا على الخاشعين " .


أختكم : إيمان .

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

الأخ عبدالرحمن جزاك الله خيراً ..
المشكلة ليست في مجرد الجمع النظري بين المحبة الطبيعية والبغض الديني ..
المشكلة هي في الجمع بين موجب الأمرين ..
فمن موجبات البغض الديني عدم البدء بالسلام مثلاً وعدم المخالطة إلا إذا طمع في إسلام الكافر وإظهار البغض له ..
وموجبات المحبة الطبيعية هي المخالطة والانجذاب والتبسط وهي موجبات تتعارض مع موجبات البغض في الله ..
وفي رأيي القاصر أن الأقوى في المسألة هو استثناء بعض الصور من موجبات البغض الديني لوجود المانع المشروع مع وجوب بقاء البغض القلبي .
وهذه الصور قليلة منها : الوالدان الكافران والزوجة ومن يُطمع بإسلامه من الكفار ومن يُرجى خيره لمصلحة الأمة كذلك ..
فيُقال إن مثل هؤلاء الذين وُجد منهم أسباب المحبة الطبيعية مُستثنون من وجوب إظهار موجبات البغض الديني لهم للمصلحة الراجحة .. وهذا من التخفيف الذي يتبع التشريع ..
فلما شرع الله لنا نكاح الكتابيات خفف عنّا فلم يوجب علينا إظهار موجب البغض في الله لأن هذا مما لا تكاد تطيقه النفس أعني إظهار موجبات الحب والبغض لشخص واحد حتى لو قيل إن المحبة طبيعية والبغض ديني ..
والمسألة بحاجة إلى مزيد تأمّل والله أعلم بالصواب .

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم جميعا!

أخي أبو عمر، لو تتوسع في طرحك، ففيه فائدة إن شاء الله.

----------


## آل عامر

لله درك أخي أباعمر .
لقد أشكل علي جواب الشيخ البراك وفقه الله
فكبف أجمع بين حب شخص وبغضه في آن واحد
ولم أستطع إستيعابه ،ولكن بتوضيحك زال مالدي .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم 
لا يظهر أن الجمع نظري، ولذا يستقيم مع الأقسام الأخرى، أما استثناء بعض موجبات البغض= فنعم يستثنى ما ورد النص باستثنائه؛ كالمخالطة للحق الواجب؛ مثل: حق الزوجة والوالد الكافر. 
أما إظهار بغض دينهم فهو باق لابد منه؛ لورد النص عليه كما في قول إبراهيم: {وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ إِنَّنِي بَرَاء مِّمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ}وقو  ه : {قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَاء مِنكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاء أَبَدًا حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ إِلَّا قَوْلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ لَأَسْتَغْفِرَن  َّ لَكَ وَمَا أَمْلِكُ لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ رَّبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ}.
وينظر في السلام هل ورد ما يدل على استثنائه أو لا، والظاهر أنه لا يستثنى. 
والله أعلم .

----------


## المقرئ

> الأخ عبدالرحمن جزاك الله خيراً ..
> المشكلة ليست في مجرد الجمع النظري بين المحبة الطبيعية والبغض الديني ..
> المشكلة هي في الجمع بين موجب الأمرين ..
> فمن موجبات البغض الديني عدم البدء بالسلام مثلاً وعدم المخالطة إلا إذا طمع في إسلام الكافر وإظهار البغض له ..
> .


قال الله تعالى ( لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم ) 
والزوجة الكتابية من هذا القبيل 

وأنا أسأل " هل من حكمة في إباحة نكاح نساء أهل الكتاب "؟

----------


## طويلبة علم

[JUSTIFY]
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم يا شيخ عبدالرحمن.[/JUSTIFY]



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المقرئ
> وأنا أسأل " هل من حكمة في إباحة نكاح نساء أهل الكتاب "؟


ذكر فضيلة الشيخ ابن باز -رحمه الله- في إجابته لبعض المسائل المتعلقة بأهل الكتاب الحكمة من إباحة نكاح نساء أهل الكتاب وعدم إباحة المسلمات لرجال أهل الكتاب:
..فإن قيل فما وجه الحكمة في إباحة المحصنات من أهل الكتاب للمسلمين وعدم إباحة المسلمات للرجال من أهل الكتاب، فالجواب عن ذلك- والله أعلم- أن يقال: إن المسلمين لما آمنوا بالله وبرسله وما أنزل عليهم ومن جملتهم موسى بن عمران وعيسى بن مريم عليهما الصلاة والسلام ومن جملة ما أنزل على الرسل التوراة المنزلة على موسى والإنجيل المنزل على عيسى، لما آمن المسلمون بهذا كله أباح الله لهم نساء أهل الكتاب المحصنات فضلا منه عليهم وإكمالا لإحسانه إليهم، ولما كفر أهل الكتاب بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وما أنزل عليه من الكتاب العظيم وهو القرآن حرم الله عليهم نساء المسلمين حتى يؤمنوا بنبيه ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين، فإذا آمنوا به حل لهم نساؤنا وصار لهم ما لنا وعليهم ما علينا والله سبحانه هو الحكم العدل البصير بأحوال عباده العليم بما يصلحهم الحكيم في كل شيء تعالى وتقدس وتنزه عن قول الضالين والكافرين وسائر المشركين. 
وهناك حكمة أخرى وهي: أن المرأة ضعيفة سريعة الانقياد للزوج فلو أبيحت المسلمة لرجال أهل الكتاب لأفضى بها ذلك غالبا إلى دين زوجها فاقتضت حكمة الله سبحانه تحريم ذلك.اهـ 
مصدر الفتوى[JUSTIFY][/JUSTIFY]

----------


## إيمان الغامدي

الحمد لله وحده ، و الصلاة و السلام على من لا نبي بعده .


أود أن أضيف فائدةً استفدتها من أستاذة لي في تحريم زواج المسلمة من الكتابيّ ، ألا وهي :

إنّ من طبيعة النساء في الغالب رغبتها بالارتباط بمن يعلوها أو يماثلها على أقل تقدير .. بخلاف الرجل الذي لا يُضيره أن يرتبط بمن هي أقل منه ...


و الكتابيّ دُون المسلم ، قال الله عزّ وجلّ : "  و لا تنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا و لعبدٌ مؤمنٌ خيرٌ من مشركٍ و لو أعجبكم  " .

فكيف ترتبط المسلمة بمن هو دُونها ؟! ، و في هذا تكريم و رفعة و إعلاء من شأن المرأة المسلمة التي لا تُعطى إلا لمن يستحقها ديناً و خلقاً في المقام الأول ...

فياليت بعض نساء قومي يعلمن !

هذا .. و الله أعلم و أحكم .

----------


## خلف الكواليس

هذا شيء مستحيل كيف أحبه وأبغضه 

كيف أجمع متناقضين

النفس البشرية لا تقوى على ذالك 

وأرجعوا لكتب علم النفس

شكرا

----------


## يحيى بن زكريا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

أخي الفاضل الشيخ عبد الرحمن حفظك الله، هل من الممكن أن تبيّن ما الفرق بين المحبّة الطبيعيّة -المودّة الطبيعيّة للمشرك كالزوجة والوالد ونحو ذلك- وبين حب الكفّار لأجل دنياهم ؟ أو قراباتهم أو مالهم ؟ 
وإظهار البغض لدينهم ولهم هل يمكن أن يجتمع مع حبّهم ؟
قصدي لنفترض أن لي قريبا مشركا.. فهل أكون مبغضا له -لأنه مشرك- وفي نفس الوقت أجد في نفسي مودّة تجاهه ؟ فيكون الحال هكذا طبيعيا -ولا حرج فيه؟-

يعني لو كان ممكنا تبيّن :
حقيقة المحبّة الطبيعية -وضوابطها وحدودها-
حقيقة محبّة المشركين لأجل دنياهم -أو ما يُسمّى بالموالاة الصُغرى- ما ضابطها ؟

بعدها توضّح الفرق بينهما لو تكرمت.. ربّما هذا يسهّل علينا الفهم..

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

لا أشعر أن ثمَّ مشكلة ، وفي الأمثلة المتنوعة التي ضربها الشيخ البراك ما يلامس واقع كل شخص منا، وقصة إبراهيم خير شاهد،  فقد كان محبًا لأبيه؛ لأنه أبوه وله حق عليه، ولذا دعاه وحرص على هداه ووعده بالاستغفار له، وفي المقابل تبرأ منه وأبغض دينه وأنكر عليه . 
وقس على هذا .

----------


## خلف الكواليس

لا توجد أية مقارنة

فالعلاقة الزوجية تختلف فهيا حميمة وإندماج روحين 

لذالك تختلف عن علاقة الإبن بالأب

----------


## أبو حماد

> هذا شيء مستحيل كيف أحبه وأبغضه 
> كيف أجمع متناقضين
> النفس البشرية لا تقوى على ذالك 
> وأرجعوا لكتب علم النفس
> شكرا


أخي الكريم خلف الكواليس:

إن النفس البشرية السوية لتقوى على الجمع بين المشاعر المتضادة في آن واحد، فهذا الرجل تحمله القسوة على تأديب ولده مع أن قلبه يذوب رقة وحناناً عليه، فهو جامعٌ بين القسوة والغلظةِ من جهة وبين الرقة والشفقة من جهة أخرى، وهذا اللص الفقير ينظر إليه أحدنا من باب الشرع فتأخذه الحمية لدين الله عز وجل في ردعه وزجره بالعقاب الشرعي، وننظر إليه نظرة شفقة ورحمة لحاله، وقس على ذلك، ومنه ما جرى على ألسنة بعض الصحابة من رحمة الكفار والشفقة عليهم إذا نظر لهم من جهة القدر لا الشرع.

بل إن الرجل المسلم المطيع لله جل وعلا قد يأتي المعصية عن شهوة وحب لها، وفي الوقت ذاته يقع في قلبه شيء من الكراهية لها والانقباض عنها لأنه عصى فيها الله عز وجل، ولهذا قال من قال من أهل العلم أن المعصية إنما تكون كبيرة إذا اقترن بحال صاحبها قلة المبالاة وعدم التعظيم لله عز وجل، وتصغر إن خالطها وشابها الاعتراف والانقباض، وهو ما مال إليه ابن تيمية وغيره من الأئمة رحمهم الله جميعاً، فهذا عاص لله محب للمعصية، وفي الوقت نفسه يجد في قلبه شيئاً من الانقباض والنفور عنها، مع كونه ممارساً لها.

وممن صور الثنائية النفسية أبدع تصوير أبو الطيب المتنبي في رثاءه لفاتك، عندما قال:

الحزن يُقلق والتجمّل يردعُ .......... والدمع بينهما عصيٌّ طيّعُ
إنّي لأجبن عن فراق أحبتي ......... وتُحسُّ نفسي بالحمام فأشجعُ
ويزيدني غضبُ الأعادي قسوةً ......... ويُلمُّ بي عتب الصديق فأجزعُ

وهي من عيون شعره، بل من عيون المراثي الشعرية التي نطق بها أدباء العربية.

المقصودُ أنَّ الحسَّ والواقع يشهدان بجريان بعض المشاعر المتضادة المتعارضة في النفس البشرية، دون أن يؤثر ذلك على السلوك أو يوقع في الاضطراب، ومن ذلك حب الرجل المحبة الطبيعية لزوجه النصرانية أو اليهودية، مع بغضه لدينها ونحلتها وطائفته وبغض تدينها به وانتحالها له، فلا يعارض هذا هذا البتّة، ومن زعم غير ذلك فقد خالف شيئاً مشهوداً متسقرّاً في الفطر السويّة السليمة، كما أوردت لك سلفاً من الأمثلة ما يدلُّ عليه.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## علي ياسين جاسم المحيمد

عندما يبغض المسلم الكافر يبغضه لا كإنسان بل يبغضه لأفعاله وكفره ولكن من أحب زوجة كتابية يحبها للذة جسدية مجردة ويبغض أفعالها الكفرية واتباعها لدينها فليس في الأمرين أي تناقض وإجابة الشيخ البراك شافية كافية جزاه الله خيرا وجزا الله الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس لطرحه للموضوع ويخطر ببالي بحث في التفسير الموضوعي بعنوان : (الحب والمودة في القرآن الكريم) فهل من يعدنا بإنجازه ؟ جزاكم الله خير الجزاء.

----------


## الحمادي

لا أدري ما الإشكال في هذه المسألة!

من صور الجمع بين النصوص التي ظاهرها الاختلاف = الجمع بالنظر إلى المحلِّ

ويمكن أن يُفاد من هذه الطريقة من طرق الجمع بين النصوص في فهم المسألة:
محلُّ الحب مختلفٌ عن محلِّ البغض

فإذا كان المحلان مختلفين فلا تعارض

----------


## المقرئ

> وأنا أسأل " هل من حكمة في إباحة نكاح نساء أهل الكتاب "؟


ومن أعظم حكم الجواز هو أن المصاهرة سبب للدعوة إلى الإسلام من أبوين وإخوة وأخوات وأقارب فإذا رأوا تعامل المسلمين وحقوق الزوجات تأثروا وانتفعوا كما أنه من حكم تعدد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو مصاهرته لأكثر قبائل العرب لتقترب منه ويكون من أسباب إسلامهم

----------


## همام بن همام

رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خير من طبق الولاء للمؤمنين والبراء والبغض للكافرين، خاطبه ربه جل وعلا بقوله : ﴿ إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ﴾، فأثبت له المحبة لعمه أبي طالب كما في سبب نزول هذه الآية.
فسبحان من جمع بين الحب والبغض في قلب خير البشر أجمعين.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ما تأويل قوله تعالى: ﴿  أحببت ﴾
؟

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

*﴿ إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ ﴾*

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

*سبب النزول:*
*عن أبى هريرة* *t**، قال: قال رسول الله* *r** لعمِّه عند الموت: «قل لا إله إلا الله، أشهد لك بها يوم القيامة». فأبَى، فأنزل الله* *﴿** إنك لا تهدى من أحببت**﴾** الآية.*
*قال شيخ الإسلام:*
*(**كان من شدة حرصه* *r** على هداهم، يَحصُل له ألم عظيم إذا لم يهتدوا، حتى يسليه ربه ويعزيه، كقوله تعالى:* *﴿**إن تحرص على هداهم فإن الله لا يهدي من يضل**﴾**،* *وقال تعالى :* *﴿**إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء**﴾**...).*

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

قال فضيلة الشيخ: (كان النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يحب عمه لقرابته مع كفره).
__
*في المستدرك:*
*((عن أبي هريرة* *t**  قال: (لما حضرت أبا طالب الوفاة، أتاه النبي* *r** وعنده عبد الله بن أبي أمية، وأبوجهل بن هشام، فقال له رسول الله* *r** : أي عم! إنك أعظمهم عليَّ حقا، وأحسنهم عندي يدا، ولأنت أعظم حقا عليَّ من والدي، فقل كلمة تجب لك علي بها الشفاعة يوم القيامة، قل لا إله إلا الله، فقالا له: أترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب ؟ فسكت، فأعادها عليه رسول الله* *r**  فقال: أنا على ملة عبد المطلب، فمات، فقال النبي* *r** : لأستغفرن لك ما لم أنه عنك، فأنزل الله عز وجل :* *﴿**ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين**﴾** الآية* *﴿**وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه**﴾** إلى آخر الآية.*
*هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد، ولم يخرجاه؛ فإن يونس وعقيلا أرسلاه عن الزهري، عن سعيد**)).*

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

*قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين**-رحمه الله-:*
*(**وقوله:* *﴿**إنك لا تهدي من أحببت**﴾** ظاهره أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يحب أبا طالب، فكيف يؤول ذلك؟*
*والجواب: إما أن يقال: إنه على تقدير أن المفعول محذوف، والتقدير: من أحببت هدايته لا من أحببته هو.*
*أو يقال: إنه أحب عمه محبة طبيعية كمحبة الابن أباه ولو كان كافراً.*
*أو يقال: إن ذلك قبل النهي عن محبة المشركين.*
*والأول أقرب، أي: من أحببت هدايته لا عينه، وهذا عام لأبي طالب وغيره.*

*ويجوز أن يحبه محبة قرابة، لا ينافي هذه المحبة الشرعية، وقد أحب أن يهتدي هذا الإنسان، وإن كنت أبغضه شخصياً لكفره، ولكن لأني أحب أن الناس يسلكون دين الله**)**.*

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

(أحببت هدايته لا عينه)
(وإن كنت أبغضه شخصياً لكفره)

(عينه) = (شخصياً)

----------


## كلمة حق

السلام عليكم 
ان هذه المسالة اعني مسالة المحبة الطبيعية والمحبة الدينية من اكثرالاسباب التي جعلت عقيدة الولاء والبراء  تلين وتتميع في وقتنا الحالي وخاصة لمن يقيم في البلاد الكافرة " اقول هذا عن مشاهدة شخصية " 
وانا لطالما اردت ان اقنع نفسي بهذه الفروق ولم استطع لاني عجزت عن تطبيقها الى ان من الله علي بشرح العلامة الفوزان لنواقض الاسلام وقال انه لا توجد محبة طبيعية وقوله تعالى : لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر....الآية دليل على هذا الكلام
ثم كيف يحب الكافر طبيعيا ويكره دينيا ؟
لو كان مسلما لقلنا يحب لاجل مافيه من صلاح ويكره لما فيه من شر 
ولكن الكافر لا خير فيه البتة فكيف يحب ؟
هذا ما اردت اضافته لان بعض ضعيفي القلوب جعلوا من هذه التفرقة سببا لمنع الناس من انتقاد الكفار وبيان ما هم عليه من ضلال

----------


## همام بن همام

أقوال بعض أهل التفسير في قوله تعالى ﴿إنك لا تهدي من أحببت﴾قال ابن جرير الطبري رحمه الله في تفسيره: يقول تعالى ذكره لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إِنَّكَ ) يا محمد ( لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ ) هدايته ( وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ ) أن يهديه من خلقه, بتوفيقه للإيمان به وبرسوله. ولو قيل: معناه: إنك لا تهدي من أحببته لقرابته منك, ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء, كان مذهبا( وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ ) يقول جل ثناؤه: والله أعلم من سبق له في علمه أنه يهتدي للرشاد، ذلك الذي يهديه الله فيسدده ويوفقه.
قال البغوي رحمه الله في معالم التنزيل: قوله تعالى: { إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ } أي: أحببت هدايته. وقيل: أحببته لقرابته، { وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ } قال مجاهد، ومقاتل: لمن قُدّر له الهدى، نزلت في أبي طالب قال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: قل لا إله إلا الله، أشهد لك بها يوم القيامة، قال: لولا أن تعيرني قريش، يقولون: إنما حمله على ذلك الجزع، لأقررت بها عينك، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية (2) .
قال الشوكاني رحمه الله في فتح القدير: "إنك لا تهدي من أحببت" من الناس وليس ذلك إليك "ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء" هدايته "وهو أعلم بالمهتدين" أي القابلين للهداية المستعدين لها، وهذه الآية نزلت في أبي طالب كما ثبت في الصحيحين وغيرهما، وقد تقدم ذلك في براءة. قال الزجاج: أجمع المفسرون على أنها نزلت في أبي طالب، وقد تقرر في الأصول أن الاعتبار بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب فيدخل في ذلك أبو طالب دخولاً أولياً.
قال السعدي رحمه الله في تيسير الكريم الرحمن: يخبر تعالى أنك يا محمد -وغيرك من باب أولى- لا تقدر على هداية أحد، ولو كان من أحب الناس إليك، فإن هذا أمر غير مقدور للخلق هداية للتوفيق، وخلق الإيمان في القلب، وإنما ذلك بيد اللّه سبحانه تعالى، يهدي من يشاء، وهو أعلم بمن يصلح للهداية فيهديه، ممن لا يصلح لها فيبقيه على ضلاله.
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في تعليقه على تفسير الجلالين : وقوله ﴿ إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ﴾ المؤلف قدره بقوله: "هدايته". من أحببت هدايته.
والصواب من أحببته. إنك لا تهدي من أحببته.
لماذا عدل المؤلف إلى : أحببت هدايته ؟
قال: لأن الرسول –صلى الله عليه وسلم- لا يمكن أن يحب أبا طالب وهو كافر. 
كيف؟!! فإن المؤمن لا يحب الكافرين.
ولكننا نقول الحب الطبيعي هذا لا ينافي الإيمان. الإنسان يحب مثلاً قريبه ولو كان كافراً لكنها محبة طبيعية كما تحب الأم ولدها؛ نعم المحبة الدينية هذه لا تجوز بين المؤمن والكافر ﴿ لا تجد قوماً يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم ﴾.
أيضاً المؤلف يقول: من أحببت هدايته. في الحقيقة لو أننا حملناها على ما قال المؤلف لكانت هذه تعم كل الناس لأن الرسول يحب أن يهدي كل الناس وليس فقط عمه أبا طالب، لكان من أحببته هذا يختص بأبي طالب أو غيره من أقاربه.
أيضاً لو أننا قلنا كما قال المؤلف لكان في الآية إضمار.
ما هو الإضمار على تقدير المؤلف؟ إضمار الهداية؛ لأن الأصل في ضمير الصلة أن يعود إلى نفس الصلة، ﴿ وإنك لا تهدي من ﴾ "مَن" هذا اسم موصول يعود على من؟ على أبي طالب، وعائد الصلة يعود على نفس الصلة. وبهذا تبين أن الراجح "من أحببته" من وجوه ثلاثة: وجه معنوي ووجهان لفظيان.
الوجه المعنوي أن الآية نزلت في أبي طالب، ولو أن "من أحببت هدايته" لكانت عامة.
الوجهان اللفظيان أننا إذا قدرنا "هدايته" لزم أن يكون في الآية شيئاً محذوفاً، والأصل عدم الحذف.
الوجه الثاني من الوجهين اللفظيين أن عائد الصلة يعود إلى موصول، فإذا عاد إلى "مَن" في قوله: ﴿ من أحببت ﴾ صار المراد من أحببته هو.
وأما ما لاحظ المؤلف فيما يظهر لي: أن المؤلف لاحظ أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يمكن أن يحب أبا طالب فالجواب عليه أن المحبة نوعان: محبة طبيعة، ومحبة شرعية.
فالمحبة الطبيعية لا تنافي المحبة الشرعية، فالشرعية قد تجتمع معها وقد تنفرد؛ فإذا كان المؤمن قريباً لك اجتمع فيه المحبتان، وإذا كان بعيداً منك وجد فيه محبة واحدة وهي الشرعية، فإذا كان قريب وهو غير مؤمن ففيه محبة واحدة وهي المحبة الطبيعية. اهـ  
الشريط التاسع من تفسير سورة القصص الوجه الثاني.

----------


## خباب الحمد

هذه الشبهة يطرقها كثير من أهل العصرنة والهوى ـ هدانا الله وإياهم ـ فيقولون:
 لو وجب بغض الكافر لوجب بغض الزوجة الكتابيَّة ، والله ـ عزَّ وجلَّ ـ أرادها مودَّة و رحمة بين الزوجين ، وامتنَّ بها علينا ! فمثلاً : هل أحبَّ عثمان بن عفَّان وحذيفة بن اليمان  ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ زوجتيهما الكتابيَّتين ؟ فمن المؤكَّد : نعم ! إنََّهما أحبَّا زوجتيهما ، فإذا أحبَّا زوجتيهما ، فهل سيحشران معهما ؛ لأنَّ الرسول ـ عليه الصلاة والسلام ـ يقول :( المرء مع من أحب) ويقولون ذلك بقصد الإلزام للمخالف لهم؟! 
والجواب عن هذه الشبهة ما يلي :
(أ) أنَّ الأصل في الكفَّار هو بغضهم وكراهيتهم وعدم حبهم ، بمنطوق الآيات القرآنية الكثيرة والأحاديث النبويَّة المشتهرة.
(ب) أنَّ هذه المحبَّة الجارية بين الزوجين هي محبَّة زوجيَّة فطرية طبيعيَّة ، وهي التي تقوم بين الأزواج عادة وليست مودَّة دينيَّة؛ فالحبُ هنا هو هوى النفس ، فقد يحبُّ المسلم أمَّه الكافرة ويصلها لأنَّها أمَّه التي ولدته ؛ فهو الحب الفطري الوجداني ، ولكنَّه بالتأكيد يكره منها أنَّها كافرة بالله ، ولما هي عليه من مخالفة دين الإسلام.
إذاً فمودَّة الزوج المسلم لزوجته الكتابيَّة هو من المباح الذي لا يؤاخذ الله عليه ، وذلك لأنَّها مودَّة ينشئها الله في قلب الزوج لزوجته.
(ج) وقد يجاب عن ذلك بأنَّ هذه محبَّة خاصَّة بين الزوجين ، لا تدلُّ على جواز محبَّة عموم الكفَّار.
والله أعلم وأحكم !

----------


## أم أحمد المكية

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل على هذا الطرح المهم ، وقد أشكلت هذه المسألة على طالباتي المغتربات وكن يسألنني عنها ، 
حيث أن لهن أهل لم يسلموا ، وفي الإجازات يسافرن إليهم ، وكن يتقربن إليهم بالمعاملة الحسنة والهدايا ، مع ما في قلوبهن من محبة طبيعية ، فخفن أن يقدح هذا الأمرفي عقيدة الولاء والبراء . 
وقد أجبت عليهن بأن هذه المحبة الطبيعية ، والمحذور هو المحبة الإيمانية ، ففرحت اليوم بفتوى الشيخ البراك حفظه الله تعالى وبارك في علمه .

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

الحمد لله

في النفس - شيوخنا الكرام - شيء من تشبيه حب الزوجة الكتابية بحب الأبوين الكافرين .. فإن الرجل لا يملك إلا أن يحب أبويه وإن كانا كافرين لأنهما أنجباه .. أما الزوجة فإنه يوم نكحها كانت كافرة .. فكيف طابت نفسه أن ينكحها ؟! .. وطبعا قبل الدخول بها والمعاشرة والأيام ، لا يكون في قلبه هوى لها يمكن اعتباره شيئا .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> فكيف طابت نفسه أن ينكحها ؟! .


لأن الله أباحها.

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

إلا أنّه يستحب الزواج من ذات الدّين من المسلمين

بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ عبد الرحمن السديس

و لي استفسار حول هذه الآية : {لَا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ .. الآية } [(22) سورة المجادلة] 

ما معنى المحادة لله و رسوله هنا و التي تستلزم أن لا يسمح بأن يوّاد من وقع فيها ؟ 

وفقكم الله

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

معلوم أن الله أباحها يا شيخ عبد الرحمن أحسن الله إليكم

ولكن مقصودي أنه قبل الزواج بها لا يكون في قلبه إلا بغض كفرها ، وليس بينها وبينه بعد ما يجلب المودة والرحمة من المعاشرة ونحوه .. لعلكم تفهمون ما أريد قوله فعباراتي ليست جيدة .

----------


## ألبان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
من حيث الجانب العلمي لا يمكنني أن أقول شيئاً في الموضوع إلا أن آخذ برأي العلماء. أما من حيث الجانب التطبيقي فألاحظ من خلال معاملتي مع أبي (حيث لا أستطيع وصفه بالمسلم لأن آثار الإلحاد الشيوعي ما زالت ظاهرة على فكره اللاديني) أني أحياناً أبغضه حتى أتمنى ألا يكون أبي عندما أراه يشتم المسلمين الملتزمين والدين. وأحياناً أشعر بأني أحبه حينما أراه يبذل جهده في رعايتي ومصلحتي. فبغضي له يرجع إلى الإيمان وحبي له يرجع إلى ذلك الشعور المجبول في نفس كل أنسان وهو حب الولد للوالدين.

----------


## أبو محمد المقدسي

> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين أما بعد: 
> فيتثر (!) بعض أهل الأهواء شبهة في الولاء والبراء بأن المؤمن يجوز له الزواج بالكتابية ، وأن النبي   كان يحب عمه أبا طالب ...
> ويعارضون بذلك النصوص الكثيرة المحكمة في هذا الأصل من أصول الدين .
> .


[justify]الشيخ عبدالرحمن سدده الله إذا كان من تقصدهم يستدلون بهذا على أنه ليس كل موالاة مكفرة فلماذا ننسبهم إلى أهل الأهواء مع العلم أن الذين يكفرون بكل موالاة أولى بأن ينسبوا إلى أهل الأهواء فأهل العلم المحققون من أئمة العصر يقررون أن موالاة الكفار شعب وكثير منها لايوجب الكفر ولم يقتصروا على المثال الذي أشرت إليه في كلامك بل يذكرون ولاء الطاعة والمداراة للمشركين والبشــاشــة والطلاقــة لهم  واستعمالهـم في أمـر من أمور المسلمين وعيادتهم والدخول عليهم ومصاحبتهــم ومعاشرتهــم ، و استئمانهم وقد خوّنهم الله ، و معاونتهـم في بعض أمورهم ، والتشبه بهم في الملبس والمأكل وغير ذلك ، فبعض هذه الصور دلت الأدلة على جوازها ، وبعضها حكم العلماء بحرمتها ، لكن لم يقل أحد من العلماء بكفر من وقع فيها ، فما هو جواب أهل الأهواء وقد قرر بعضهم أن الموالاة مكفرة بجميع صورها و قد علقوا مناط الحكم بالمعنى اللغوي لها وهو الدنو والقرب , أرجو أن تناقش المسألة بهدو دون التعرض للنيات أو حمل الكلام على غير المحمل الحسن   [/justify]

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 




> [justify]إذا كان من تقصدهم يستدلون بهذا على أنه ليس كل موالاة مكفرة .....أرجو أن تناقش المسألة بهدو دون التعرض للنيات أو حمل الكلام على غير المحمل الحسن   [/justify]


إنما عنيت حفنة من الصحفيين تكلموا في هذا، وطعنوا في عقيدة الولاء والبراء وأثاروا عليها جملة من الشبهات. 
أما النقاش في مفردات ما ذكرت = فليس عندي وقت له، وقد سبق نقاش للإخوة ـ وفقهم الله ـ حول كتاب الدكتور عبد الله القرني ـ وفقه الله ـ ولعل فيه طرف مما أشرت إليه فيمكن الرجوع له والإفادة منه.

----------


## أبو محمد المقدسي

[justify]جزاك الله خيرا ياشيخ لكن أشكل عليّ تسميتك إياهم بأهل الأهواء وهم وإن كانوا أهل أهواء لكن هذه التسمية ألصق بغيرهم وعلى كل حال مادمت ترى التفصيل في مسألة الموالاة فالحمد لله على توفيقه .[/justify]

----------


## طالب علوم الحديث

جزا الله الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس خيرا و بارك فيه على نقل هذا الشرح العظيم عن العلامة عبد الرحمن البراك حفظه الله و نفع به ..

----------


## النجم

> الأخ عبدالرحمن جزاك الله خيراً ..
> المشكلة ليست في مجرد الجمع النظري بين المحبة الطبيعية والبغض الديني ..
> المشكلة هي في الجمع بين موجب الأمرين ..
> فمن موجبات البغض الديني عدم البدء بالسلام مثلاً وعدم المخالطة إلا إذا طمع في إسلام الكافر وإظهار البغض له ..
> وموجبات المحبة الطبيعية هي المخالطة والانجذاب والتبسط وهي موجبات تتعارض مع موجبات البغض في الله ..
> وفي رأيي القاصر أن الأقوى في المسألة هو استثناء بعض الصور من موجبات البغض الديني لوجود المانع المشروع مع وجوب بقاء البغض القلبي .
> وهذه الصور قليلة منها : الوالدان الكافران والزوجة ومن يُطمع بإسلامه من الكفار ومن يُرجى خيره لمصلحة الأمة كذلك ..
> فيُقال إن مثل هؤلاء الذين وُجد منهم أسباب المحبة الطبيعية مُستثنون من وجوب إظهار موجبات البغض الديني لهم للمصلحة الراجحة .. وهذا من التخفيف الذي يتبع التشريع ..
> فلما شرع الله لنا نكاح الكتابيات خفف عنّا فلم يوجب علينا إظهار موجب البغض في الله لأن هذا مما لا تكاد تطيقه النفس أعني إظهار موجبات الحب والبغض لشخص واحد حتى لو قيل إن المحبة طبيعية والبغض ديني ..
> والمسألة بحاجة إلى مزيد تأمّل والله أعلم بالصواب .


كلام مقنع وفيه جمع للأدلة إلى حدما......

----------


## محمود بن سالم الأزهري

بارك الله فيك اخي عبد الرحمن السديس ونفعنا الله بكم

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

دعوى بغض الكافر مطلقا غير صحيحة، فهم أنواع:
1- لم تقم عليه الحجة، فهذا لا يشرع كرهه، ولا يشرع إظهاره له. 
2- أقيمت عليه الحجة، ولم يبدر منه عداء للإسلام ولا محادة لله ورسوله، فهذا لايحرم حبه ولا موادته، كأبي طالب.
3- أقيمت عليه الحجة، وبدر منه عداء للإسلام وأهله ومحادة لله ورسوله، فهذا يحرم حبه وموادته، لتعارض حبه مع حب الله ورسوله ودينه. فمن استشعر حب لله ورسوله لم يشعر بحب من حادهما وعاداهما. ومثال هذا القسم أبو لهب عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
هذا هو تنظير المسألة، وضابطها التطبيقي: التعامل بالفطرة. ولا أدل على ذلك من استعمال الإنسان فطرته في حياته الاجتماعية كحب والده، ومن أحب والده، وبغضه من عادى والده ولو كان صديقه؛ الذي لولا عداوته لوالد لكان حبيبا له.
هذه خلاصة بحث في هذه المسألة أحببت أن أشارك بها الإخوة، ومن كان له عليها ملاحظة فليبدها مشكورا.

----------


## أبو شعيب

(العز بن عبدالسلام) ،

لا أدري ما أدلتك على ما تقول .. فإنه عجب .

أما في النقطة الأولى .. فيكفيك ما جاء في صحيح مسلم : (( إن الله نظر إلى أهل الأرض فمقتهم عربهم وعجمهم إلا بقايا من أهل الكتاب )) ..

فالله أبغض الكافرين الذين هم أهل فترة من الرسل قبل بعثة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .. لمجرد كفرهم وشركهم بالله .

وبغض الله لهم لا يعني أنهم معذبون قبل الحجة ..

فالعبد يحب ما يحبه الله ، ويبغض ما يبغضه الله .. ومن لا يفعل ذلك ، فعنده خلل في إيمانه .

-------

أما في النقطة الثانية .. فهذا أيضاً باطل ..

فمجرد امتناعه عن الحق وسبّه لله تعالى ليل نهار ، باتخاذه شريكاً له في الألوهية ، يكفي به داعياً لبغضه والبراءة منه .

سأكتب في ذلك بحث موسع إن شاء الله ، وأرد فيه على جميع الشبهات .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

محبة الزوجة الكتابية.. رؤية شرعية
 

رقم الفتوى: 166485
 





 

 
 


[ قراءة: 5709 | طباعة: 220 | إرسال لصديق: 0 ]                  السؤال    
*1ـ  كيف تطبق علاقة الولاء والبراء مع الزوجة النصرانية؟ علما بأن العلماء قد  فسروا قوله تعالى: أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم ـ وقد فرق العلماء بشدة بين  الود والمودة وبين البر، ومنهم الشيخ الحويني. 2ـ صلاة اليل: قال محمد حسان إن أحد الصحابة قد بات عند الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم فقرأ في ركعة البقرة والنساء وآل عمران، فهل يجوز أن أصلي ركعتين  فقط مع إطالة القراءة ـ وهو الأقرب لنفسي ـ أم الأفضل الصلاة؟.*            الإجابــة
* 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
 فالكافر يبغض لما هو عليه من الدين الباطل، ولكن قد يحب من جهة أخرى كمحبة الولد لوالده أو الزوج لزوجته، يقول الشيخ البراك: ولا  تلازم بين المحبتين بمعنى: أن المحبة الطبيعية قد تكون مع بغض ديني كمحبة  الوالدين المشركين فإنه يجب بغضهما في الله، ولا ينافي ذلك محبتهما بمقتضى  الطبيعة، فإن الإنسان مجبول على حب والديه وقريبه، كما كان النبي يحب عمه  لقرابته مع كفره، قال الله تعالى: إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ  وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَاء {56}سورة القصص، ومن هذا الجنس محبة  الزوجة الكتابية، فإنه يجب بغضها لكفرها بغضا دينيا، ولا يمنع ذلك من  محبتها المحبة التي تكون بين الرجل وزوجه، فتكون محبوبة من وجه، ومبغوضة من  وجه، وهذا كثير، فقد تجتمع الكراهة الطبيعية مع المحبة الدينية كما في  الجهاد فإنه مكروه بمقتضى الطبع، ومحبوب لأمر الله به، ولما يفضي إليه من  العواقب الحميدة في الدنيا والآخرة، قال الله تعالى: كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ  الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَّكُمْ وَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئاً وَهُوَ  خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَعَسَى أَن تُحِبُّواْ شَيْئاً وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَّكُمْ {  216} سورة البقرة. انتهى.
 قال العدوي المالكي في حاشيته: قَوْلُهُ:  وَنَتْرُكُ مَنْ يَكْفُرُك ـ أَيْ: نَطْرَحُ مَوَدَّةَ الْعَابِدِ  لِغَيْرِك، وَلا نُحِبُّ دِينَهُ وَلا نَمِيلُ إلَيْهِ، وَلا يُعْتَرَضُ  هَذَا بِإِبَاحَةِ نِكَاحِ الْكِتَابِيَّةِ  ، لأَنَّ فِي تَزَوُّجِهَا  مَيْلًا لَهَا، لأَنَّ النِّكَاحَ مِنْ بَابِ الْمُعَامَلَةِ وَالْمُرَادُ  هُوَ بُغْضُ الدِّينِ. اهـ .
 ولمزيد الفائدة راجع الفتويين رقم: 35580، ورقم:  149369.
 وفيما يتعلق بالشق الثاني من السؤال: فإن الحديث الذي أشرت إليه قد رواه مسلم في صحيحه، والصحابي صاحب القصة هو عبد الله بن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه ـ فراجعها بالفتوى رقم: 21699.
 ولم يصل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ركعة واحدة، بل صلى ركعتين، وإنما حكى  الصحابي ما حصل في تلك الركعة. والأمر واسع فيما يتعلق بصلاة الليل يصلي  المسلم بما يتيسر له، وهنالك خلاف بين العلماء في أيهما أفضل طول القيام  أم زيادة عدد الركعات؟ وسبق لنا ذكر هذا الخلاف بالفتويين رقم: 32105، ورقم: 58543. 
 والاقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كيفية قيامه وصلاته بالليل هو الأفضل، كما أوضحنا بالفتوى رقم: 28836.
 والله أعلم.

*http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Optio  n=FatwaId&Id=166485

----------


## احمد ابو انس

محبة الزوجة الكتابية.. رؤية شرعية

 

رقم الفتوى: 166485
 





 

 
 


               السؤال    
*1ـ  كيف تطبق علاقة الولاء والبراء مع الزوجة النصرانية؟ علما بأن العلماء قد  فسروا قوله تعالى: أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم ـ وقد فرق العلماء بشدة بين  الود والمودة وبين البر، ومنهم الشيخ الحويني. 2ـ صلاة اليل: قال محمد حسان إن أحد الصحابة قد بات عند الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم فقرأ في ركعة البقرة والنساء وآل عمران، فهل يجوز أن أصلي ركعتين  فقط مع إطالة القراءة ـ وهو الأقرب لنفسي ـ أم الأفضل الصلاة؟.*            الإجابــة
* 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
 فالكافر يبغض لما هو عليه من الدين الباطل، ولكن قد يحب من جهة أخرى كمحبة الولد لوالده أو الزوج لزوجته، يقول الشيخ البراك: ولا  تلازم بين المحبتين بمعنى: أن المحبة الطبيعية قد تكون مع بغض ديني كمحبة  الوالدين المشركين فإنه يجب بغضهما في الله، ولا ينافي ذلك محبتهما بمقتضى  الطبيعة، فإن الإنسان مجبول على حب والديه وقريبه، كما كان النبي يحب عمه  لقرابته مع كفره، قال الله تعالى: إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ  وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَن يَشَاء {56}سورة القصص، ومن هذا الجنس محبة  الزوجة الكتابية، فإنه يجب بغضها لكفرها بغضا دينيا، ولا يمنع ذلك من  محبتها المحبة التي تكون بين الرجل وزوجه، فتكون محبوبة من وجه، ومبغوضة من  وجه، وهذا كثير، فقد تجتمع الكراهة الطبيعية مع المحبة الدينية كما في  الجهاد فإنه مكروه بمقتضى الطبع، ومحبوب لأمر الله به، ولما يفضي إليه من  العواقب الحميدة في الدنيا والآخرة، قال الله تعالى: كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ  الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَّكُمْ وَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئاً وَهُوَ  خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَعَسَى أَن تُحِبُّواْ شَيْئاً وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَّكُمْ {  216} سورة البقرة. انتهى.
 قال العدوي المالكي في حاشيته: قَوْلُهُ:  وَنَتْرُكُ مَنْ يَكْفُرُك ـ أَيْ: نَطْرَحُ مَوَدَّةَ الْعَابِدِ  لِغَيْرِك، وَلا نُحِبُّ دِينَهُ وَلا نَمِيلُ إلَيْهِ، وَلا يُعْتَرَضُ  هَذَا بِإِبَاحَةِ نِكَاحِ الْكِتَابِيَّةِ  ، لأَنَّ فِي تَزَوُّجِهَا  مَيْلًا لَهَا، لأَنَّ النِّكَاحَ مِنْ بَابِ الْمُعَامَلَةِ وَالْمُرَادُ  هُوَ بُغْضُ الدِّينِ. اهـ .
 ولمزيد الفائدة راجع الفتويين رقم: 35580، ورقم:  149369.
 وفيما يتعلق بالشق الثاني من السؤال: فإن الحديث الذي أشرت إليه قد رواه مسلم في صحيحه، والصحابي صاحب القصة هو عبد الله بن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه ـ فراجعها بالفتوى رقم: 21699.
 ولم يصل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ركعة واحدة، بل صلى ركعتين، وإنما حكى  الصحابي ما حصل في تلك الركعة. والأمر واسع فيما يتعلق بصلاة الليل يصلي  المسلم بما يتيسر له، وهنالك خلاف بين العلماء في أيهما أفضل طول القيام  أم زيادة عدد الركعات؟ وسبق لنا ذكر هذا الخلاف بالفتويين رقم: 32105، ورقم: 58543. 
 والاقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كيفية قيامه وصلاته بالليل هو الأفضل، كما أوضحنا بالفتوى رقم: 28836.
 والله أعلم.

*http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Optio  n=FatwaId&Id=166485

----------

